# Staggered wheels?



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm really wanting to run some staggered wheels on my 2006 gto. I'm just wondering what sizes ppl are running? I don't mind rolling or pulling the fender and suspension mods are in the near future as well. If you guys have any pics of staggered I'd love to see them. Im looking for something with a nice deep lip on the rear the deeper the better. And also completely matte black would be ideal
Thanks Justin


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A real deep lip with any kind of meat in the back is going to be hard to do as the hub face is fairly close to the outside. Rolling or cutting can gain you maybe under an inch. I run "stock" 17s" in the back widened to 9" with 285s and the stock 8" wide 17s" in the front with 245s ( I could probably go to at least 255s up there). IMHO an all black wheel rolling down the road looks like a car missing hub caps.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

You can get some ideas here...

RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository


----------



## Gtojustin (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the link


----------

